# Home made pouch



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

The other day I was talking to a friend of mine in SC who makes baby slings. http://www.sweetnsimpledesigns.com/
I told her I would love to make something for my Chi/Chi's to sit in whenever I needed...She gave me instructions for a pouch and I DID IT~ In the pic I am holding Peanut, but it requires no hands!  I love it and just fell in love with the fabric too!  What do you think?


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

thats awesome!!!
where is the pattern from?
I too would LOVE to make one for Goliath, he loves to be held up close like that and hands free is totally perfect!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's cool! It looks like the ones they have for human babies. :wink:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

It is the one that you use for human babies! My friend makes baby slings and gave me the pouch information. http://mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=159 has the directions. Peanut LOVES it!  If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have one for vixie and dodger, im tyring to perfect my desigh as id like to make them for my store...they work real well and you can carry them hands free!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

What are you having issues with. Maybe I can help.  Yea, I will sell mine to anyone interested I just haven't got a "store" lol or anything yet.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

no issues as such just trying to figure out ways to make them look the best they can, mabe adding a pocket that kind of thing...
id realy like to make some winter ones out of fleece but the stretch is such a pain to work with lol.

im also trying to figure out the best method of making one for multiple dogs, as i think while 2 crossed woudl work fine dodger and vixie litke to travel together but i dunt want them squidged lol...

they work wonderfully though dont they!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

They do work wonderfully I agree. I have thought about sewing a line down the center to divide the BIG pouch area and also sewing on the sides so that my two can be together. I have been thinking the same thing!  When you do know, let me know!


----------

